# Suldalslagen



## Schläferzelle-Ost (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo bin ab 29.05 für eine Woche in Sand werde mich überwiegend auf dem Fjord bewegen wollte aber wenn 
möglich auch mal den Suldalslagen befischen darf man bzw.was darf man zu diesem Zeitpunkt dort beangeln?

MfG Marco


----------



## Matzinger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suldalslagen*

Moin, moin,

folgender Link könnte Dir helfen: www.suldalslagen.no

Hier ist auch folgender Abschnitte enthalten:

Angelvorschriften

Achtung! Geänderte Vorschriften 2009:

Die Angelsaison für Lachs und Meerforelle dauert vom 20. Juli bis 30. September.
Die Quote ist auf insgesamt drei Lachse und/oder Meerforellen pro 24 Stunden reduziert.
Angeln mit Wurm ist in einigen Abschnitten erlaubt, in anderen nicht. Einzelheiten müssen bei den Verkaufsstellen der Angelkarten erfragt werden.
Krabben und Gulp sind verboten.

ABER: Die Vorschriften können für 2010 wieder anders sein.


Wenn alles klappt, werde ich Ende Juli/Anfang August eine WoMo-Tour in Norge machen. Den Suldalslagen habe ich fest eingeplant.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suldalslagen*

Danke sehr Informative Seite

gruß Marco


----------

